# Will an emergency blanket work...



## Chemdog226 (Oct 8, 2007)

The package says it's made of mylar, so will it do the same thing as the mylar you buy on a roll?


----------



## sweetnug (Oct 8, 2007)

Never tried but they are a little rough, mylar is very sheen like a mirror.  I would just worry about it acting like insulation and making it too hot.  Cant hurt to try just keep a good eye on it.


----------



## Bubby (Oct 8, 2007)

That'll work. I've heard of others using them with success.

Just remember it'll add a lot of insulation, so heat might become an issue.


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Oct 8, 2007)

I use them :hubba:  and have know problems good luck with your grow peace


----------



## scoot1073 (Oct 8, 2007)

That will work,but you could also get yourself a few sun shields that they use for car's & trucks.Thats what i use and they work fine plus they dont coust much.


----------



## g-13 (Oct 8, 2007)

it sure will work


----------



## Mutt (Oct 8, 2007)

Hey dude.
Here's a lil read on those blankets.


			
				OGfaq said:
			
		

> *Emergency Blankets*:These are ultra thin polyester blankets that are sold in most camping stores and are constructed of a single layer of polyester film that is covered with a layer of vapor deposited aluminum. It is not very effective at reflecting light because it is so thin. Holding it between you and a light source, many small holes are noticed at the intersections of creases and the entire blanket is translucent to begin with, this coupled with the many creases that are in it when you purchase it takes away a significant amount of it reflectivity. It is very easily creased as well which also detracts from its ability to reflect light. And while it is reflects nearly 90% of radiant heat energy, it is only able to reflect around 70% of the light. The largest advantage of using this type of material is that it is very cheap and therefore easily replaced. Emergency blankets can create hotspots if not attached flush to the wall so it is important that no air gaps exist between it and your supporting wall. The easiest way to attach this is to use tape (Aluminum or metal tape is recommended), as it tears very easily once it is cut or punctured.


----------



## walter (Oct 8, 2007)

thoes sun sheild work but are two expensive,, good idea thoe,,, thoes blankets will work ,, their is a slightly duller site than the other,,, and you can kinda see threw one side but not the other ,, and they tare real easily,,,, good luck


----------



## Chemdog226 (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks for the info guys. I have some white ceiling board that has a little bit of a gloss on it. would that work better than the blanket?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 30, 2007)

Read the stickies on reflective materials.  I have quit fooling around with any kind of special wall covering such as mylar or panda film.  High quality flat white paint is almost as reflective as mylar and not nearly the hassle.


----------



## Glades (Nov 5, 2007)

I would go with the tried tested and true. I've seen the defference of the blanket vs mylar and would go for the mylar. That or white paint.

My 2 cents


----------



## vitaminwater (Nov 22, 2007)

just as long as you dont use tinfoil you will be good lol


if your cheap go to walmart and buy some silver shiny giftwrap. Best thing you can use until mylar.


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Nov 22, 2007)

YES, IT WILL WORK. i have used a emergency blackent for a few grows. they are like 2 bucks, cant beat that.
  If you do use it, try to get it as flat on the wall as you can, you dont want it moving, when the fan blows on it.


----------

